# AADR Fun Show results...



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sydney came home with:
1st Best Buckskin
3rd Best Red Nose
3rd 12-18mo Females
3rd 12-18mo Females

It was fun, and a good learning experience...we are tired now, but hope to see many more Fun Shows in the future...


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Sydney came home with:
> 1st Best Buckskin
> 3rd Best Red Nose
> 3rd 12-18mo Females
> ...


 What a beautiful dog.I know you are very proud of Sydney!


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

I vote Sydney should get to share your bed this weekend for her hard work-jk


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

congrats, thats great


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

congrats!
Sydney is stunning


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks all...and yes Sydney did get to share the bed last night, but that seems to have become regular since me and the BF split...LOL! But she is the only one...everyone else has to sleep in their crates


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent Job Syd ... Keep up the good work !!! Sydney is a beautiful dog


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations! She's looking great!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Real fun!!! I bet she only get's better!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

YAY Sydney


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

WAY TO GO SYD!!!


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

She is a pretty girl.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great job Sydney girl!!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

legacy413 said:


> I vote Sydney should get to share your bed this weekend for her hard work-jk


"Good morning beautiful world, I am ready for my close up now!"


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Karma says congrats Syd!!!!


----------

